# Updated Pup Pics



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Some new pictures of the pups I took this evening.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great looking pups. Looks like they have been eating way too good though. No motivation at all! hahaha

What happens from here? When will they be introduced to their new job?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man they're cute ! Exactly when do they start like Chris said? I know zero about yote hunting dogs.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

I am probably only goin to keep one pup for sure all the others are for sale and I am introduced them to the tail of a coyote I shot a week ago. From now on everyday that I can get them out I will have a tail with them to get the scent down. And I will start working with my pup at 6 wks on the basic obedience and he will be going everywhere with me. Trust is one of the key factors when you are working with a pup. Thats my opinion anyway if a dog doesn't trust you then why would they listen to you or care to be around you. I look at it as if they are no different than a friend my dad always told me that the golden rule isn't just for us humans it goes towards everything in life.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Healthy looking pups for sure !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great looking litter. If I showed this picture to my wife she would be begging for us to buy one.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

If I was you I would be showing her right away lol thats how i got mine and now she is even allowing me to keep one of the pups too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with you all the way on the trust neyoteman. My dogs are like my kids. Something happens to them and I get upset. Wish someone around here had decoy dogs so I could hunt with them to see what it's all about. SHampton has really gotten me interested on that type of hunting. I wish you luck in finding them a home and your new pup in his training. Keep us updated on his progression. Always looking to learn new things !


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

NEYOTEMAN, What kind are they? I love the brindle colored are my favoritebut they are all beautie's. I have had my sons 9 month old Pitbull X Boxer mix with me during the day and most early evenings for the last two weeks. While he goes to work. I have had her out in the blind and on trail. She does great. At a junction where I had seen a coyote just cross we walked across it and she stopped sniffed from the direction it came and then went and then looked at me like this is no deer. It was as important as it could get. Glad I was paying attention. She whines like cray trying not to bark while the deer are comming in. I do my best to calm her down she'll learn but it will take time.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

They are out of my 1/2 pitbull 1/4 catahoula and 1/4 blackmouth cur male and my 3/4 mountain cur 1/4 blackmouth cur female. The brindle pups all look like they are goin to be tanks if i am remembering right I have 2 males and a female in the brindles. They are really taking to the coyote tails and drags already they seem like they are gonna take to coyotes very well if they keep going I have a lot of guys asking on the brindles but no obsolute takers for sure.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

i am going to be delivering two pups in Kansas that are going to Oklahoma on the 30th Of October so if anyone is interested but don't want to hassle with the drive upto Northcentral Nebraska to pick a pup be sure to let me know. Thanks


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Also could have them delivered to des moines the first part of December also.


----------

